# DJ Gehalt



## powerblume (1. September 2005)

Hallo,ich hab mal eine Frage,,ich werde bald als Discjockey in einem Club anfangen und werde dementsprechend auch nach meiner Gehaltvorstellung gefragt...
Falls ihr Dj seid oder Freunde habt die Djs sind lasst mich bitte wissen was man so verlangen kann,Stundenlohntechnisch!


----------



## MAN (7. Oktober 2005)

Dies ist eine interessante Diskussion darüber:

http://webbeatz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?topic=2698081&forum=3&17

Da reden die um Stündelöhne von 50-250 Euros.

Kommt halt noch drauf an, was du alles für Zusatzleistungen (Essen, Getränke, Eintritt, etc.) bekommst.


----------



## da_Dj (22. November 2005)

Hab lange Zeit nebenbei in 'ner Disco gearbeitet, bei uns sah das für unsere Residents so aus, dass sie für den ganzen Abend mit 200€ dabei waren (2200 - 0500) und meist vor 12 gar nicht am Pult/den Tables standen, sprich nur fertige Mixe runter gedudelt haben. Guter Freund von mir macht auch ab und an DJ (allerdings auf Feiern und kleineren Veranstaltungen, nichts in die Richtung Club/Disko) da sieht von der Bezahlung ähnlich aus. Da er sein eigenes Equip mitbringen muss + Anfahrt & Aufbau sind da meist 250-300€ / Abend. Wie das jetzt ausschaut wenn du als "weniger bekannt" in 'nem Club auflegst (bzw. auflegen darfst  ) kann ich auch nicht genau sagen, aber das sollte wohl auch so ab etwa 20€/Std. anfangen und falls du bekannter bist auch gern das doppelte sein (gute DJ's sollen so weit ich weiss teilweise unter 50-100€ gar nicht erst anfangen  )

Ich denke, wenn du mit 25-30€ als Basiswert wärst du an einem 5-Stunden Abend immerhin auch schon mit 125-150€ dabei (wobei es auch wieder drauf ankommt ob du eigenes Equip etc. brauchst, dann kann das gerne auch wieder etwas mehr sein)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. November 2005)

Bekannte DJs koennen auch, je nach Veranstaltung, schonmal ein bis ein paar Tausend Euros abgreifen. Man denke da nur an Gross-Events wie Mayday oder Nature One und an Leute wie z.B. Sven Vaeth oder Carl Cox welche schlicht und ergreifend Institutionen im Plattenlegergewerbe sind.


----------



## da_Dj (23. November 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, dass er hier fragen würde, wenn er einen solchen Namen & Bekanntheitsgrad hätte  Und das sollte jedem klar sein, dass richtig gute/bekannte DJ's entsprechend weitaus höhere Vergütungen bekommen. Wir hatten z.B. Woody van Eyden und 2x Mario Lopez bei uns da sollen die Beträge auch im höheren 4-stelligen Bereich gelegen haben 

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal bei DJ's Only gucken, ist von 'nem Bekannten der laneg Zeit Resident bei uns war, weiss nicht genau ob du da direkt was findest, aber falls auf der Seite ansich nichts zu finden ist, solltest du in dem Forum noch weitere Hilfe finden, da sich da fast ausschliesslich DJ's rumtreiben


----------

